# Is pet rats fine with led strip lights?



## darinhachan (Feb 2, 2021)

So, I have this led strips in my walls and I really like to let it on, but I have no idea if this is something that bothers rats or not so I would like to know 
Also, sorry if this is a dumb question, Im a new rat owner


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

should be fine if it isnt to bright and they cant get to it


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

They'll usually get used to it like people get used to nightlights. Also, that cage might be a bit small (or maybe it's just perspective 🤷‍♀️), what are it's dimensions?


----------



## darinhachan (Feb 2, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> They'll usually get used to it like people get used to nightlights. Also, that cage might be a bit small (or maybe it's just perspective 🤷‍♀️), what are it's dimensions?


the dimensions: 
TOTAL HEIGHT: 83.5CM
WIDTH: 40CM
LENGTH: 60.5CM

This cage should fit 2 male rats or 3 female rats as far as I know


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

darinhachan said:


> the dimensions:
> TOTAL HEIGHT: 83.5CM
> WIDTH: 40CM
> LENGTH: 60.5CM
> ...


Yeah, three rats.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

the cage seems a little bland. if you can, I would take out those small shelfs and get ropes and ladders and things to attach to make it a much more active layout.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Provide them with boxes for dark areas to sleep and the lights won't bother them. 🙂


----------

